# Fancy box for chopsticks......



## sudsy9977 (Oct 12, 2011)

I got a set of chopsticks ....six to be exact and holders and i need a nice box to present them as a gift....any ideas....can i buy like a fancy wooden box for them?.....Ryan


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 12, 2011)

sudsy9977 said:


> I got a set of chopsticks ....six to be exact and holders and i need a nice box to present them as a gift....any ideas....can i buy like a fancy wooden box for them?.....Ryan


 check out Cost Plus World Market or Pier One Imports they always have cool wooden carved boxes there.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll see if I can find something here.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 13, 2011)

Etsy has a ton.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 13, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Etsy has a ton.


 
+1 I keep forgetting about etsy and I'm on it all the time.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 14, 2011)

I looked on easy....couldn't find exactly what i was looking for.....i was looking for a box to hold say 6 with their rests.....Ryan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Ryan, I once bought something off of Etsy that wasn't a stock item. I just asked the artist to make me up what I wanted that was similar to what she offered and it worked out nicely.


----------

